# Baby and Junior



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's a few photos of a couple of my Pepper Cory babies.
The first two are of young un at about 2 weeks old, there's a neon looking head on in the second photo to give an idea of scale.
The last one is of one at about 6 weeks, he's a about half the size of mum and dad.

The youngest are about 5 days old and are about the size of a pin-head with a little tail and a bit too small for me to take a picture of with my very limited abilities!!

All these guys are from a single pair and are kept in the tank with my Betta Tyrion and a couple of Golden Apple Snails (who have also just laid a clutch of eggs


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Very cool! Would be interesting to have fish babies in the tank and watch them grow!


----------

